
Ask HN: Isn't the 2010s tech bubble worse because it's slower? - untilHellbanned
The 2010s seem different from the later 1990s in that the late 1990s bubble popped very fast whereas the 2010s version seems to be a slow trickle of bad news. I&#x27;d argue the 2010s tech bubble is significantly worse because people are spending many, many years now on their &quot;startups&quot; without tangible success. Look at Pebble or Dropbox. Is anyone other than the CEO going make any money off all these years of effort? It&#x27;s kinda like Neil Young quote used by Kurt Cobain in his suicide note: &quot;It&#x27;s better to burn out than fade away&quot;.
======
debacle
The current tech "bubble" is not really a tech bubble - the craziness of the
last 10 years is more a symptom of the greater economy than it is the tech
start-up industry, and the changing balance is a good thing for the global
economy overall, and probably, in the long run, start-ups.

Less money is flowing into tech because it's less appealing relative to the
rest of the economy, not because tech is floundering, but because the rest of
the economy is more stable.

------
aalbertson
That may be one of the biggest annoyances of "Agile Methodologies". It's this
idea that we can just keep micro-incrementing anything forever. While the
principle works great, you end up with this model where you never actually
stop/complete/etc...

I'm not saying we should stop that, by any means, precisely the opposite
actually, however what we DO need to do is be more focused on actually
building sustainable products and services, that generate (gasp)
REVENUE/PROFIT, and learn to "Fail Fast" when it becomes a drag.

------
bsvalley
Why do you think the economy is either good or a bubble?

That's why investors don't even listen to this stuff anymore... they
understand the market more than we do

